# Beautiful stitch pattern



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

found this today. I love it


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

That would be a great pattern for a scarf.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

That's beautiful, thank you! Not sure if I can do it but I'll have a go at the weekend.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

So do I. Saving it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it would be beautiful in a fingering weight yarn for a summer scarf. Looks like the edge would be fine.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

wouldn't you think a multiple of 13 plus 8?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is a beauty setting aside to try!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a beautiful shawl waiting for that pattern.


----------



## southerngal (Jul 5, 2012)

OMG - gorgeous! I must try it. beautiful, simply beautiful


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely to make just a plain shawl for a baby with only a narrow border to stabilise it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Outstanding - thanks!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> wouldn't you think a multiple of 13 plus 8?


Correct.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful stitch. Will definitely give it a try. It looks pretty easy going by the chart.

Was there a name for this stitch?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

just small leaves


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

It's pretty. 

I'm not at all good at charts, but how do you do a "no stitch"? Do you slip the stitch? You have to do something with it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> It's pretty.
> 
> I'm not at all good at charts, but how do you do a "no stitch"? Do you slip the stitch? You have to do something with it.


It's a placeholder on the chart when decreasing has caused fewer stitches in the row. There literally is not a stitch there.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks. I wondered why they'd put "no stitch" on something. I tried counting stitches on the chart, but it just didn't make much sense to me. Now it does.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> Thanks. I wondered why they'd put "no stitch" on something. I tried counting stitches on the chart, but it just didn't make much sense to me. Now it does.


It's seriously confusing till someone explains it!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Would make a lovely dresser scarf. Could be handed down for generations.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Can someone explain, please, how I can put this only My Pages?? I've done it before, but I can't remember how I did it!! Grrrr.......

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

What a great stitch...I am a sucker for anything with leaves. Thank you so very, very much for posting this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> just small leaves


Thank you.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Can someone explain, please, how I can put this only My Pages?? I've done it before, but I can't remember how I did it!! Grrrr.......
> 
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


Go to page 1 of this post, copy the web address and then go to your My Pages, open the one you want to add it to and paste it there. Save the changes.

Or go the page 1 and use the Bookmark button just under and to the left of the title of the thread.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Yes a scarf would look stunning!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## ckcampers (Aug 3, 2014)

Is there an actual pattern that we can get. One that tell info about yarn, needle size etc.?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is a really beautiful stitch. I can definitely see a scarf for summer.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

ckcampers said:


> Is there an actual pattern that we can get. One that tell info about yarn, needle size etc.?


This is all there was. It came from Pinterest and was just the stitch pattern. Looks like fingering weight yarn too me.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

It's very pretty but I've not gotten the hang of charts yet. I can't wait to see someone's project using this.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this....very pretty.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, beautiful!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I would love to do this but can't do charts.
Wish it was written.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice, love leaves


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

How did you figure out that number? The pattern is beautiful but when I count the stitches in the first row I get different numbers. Wondering what I am doing wrong. Would love to learn this.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The way it drapes is beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

dachsmom said:


> wouldn't you think a multiple of 13 plus 8?


I think you are wrong on the "plus 8" because the 8 is starting the repeat. You need M of 13 plus 1 for the start st that is slipped on alt rows. That is counting the K2tog as 2 sts for the cast-on row.

Also be aware the sample is upside down for the pattern.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. Must try it.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh My! I have been working on a new shawl pattern and wanted some kind of lacy cable in a small repeat for the top, nothing o swatched was just right. This might just be it!! Gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think you are wrong on the "plus 8" because the 8 is starting the repeat. You need M of 13 plus 1 for the start st that is slipped on alt rows. That is counting the K2tog as 2 sts for the cast-on row.
> 
> Also be aware the sample is upside down for the pattern.


Oh my goodness, thank you for the "heads up" about the sample being upside down! I would have made myself crazy without knowing that. SUCH a beautiful pattern.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think you are wrong on the "plus 8" because the 8 is starting the repeat. You need M of 13 plus 1 for the start st that is slipped on alt rows. That is counting the K2tog as 2 sts for the cast-on row.
> 
> Also be aware the sample is upside down for the pattern.


I thought on a chart you did what was outside the repeat, so slip one, do the repeat area -multiples of 13, then do the rest of the row outside of the repeat to finish which would be 7 more stitches. I had done that in the past and it worked on other charts. Not a big user of charts but that's what I had done on fair isle charts numerous times


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmmmm. Wondering about how many to cast on. If one were to do the pattern exactly as the chart shows, without doing any repeats, how many stitches would one cast on? Would it be 21 (counting each k2tog as two caston stitches)?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Hmmmm. Wondering about how many to cast on. If one were to do the pattern exactly as the chart shows, without doing any repeats, how many stitches would one cast on? Would it be 21 (counting each k2tog as two caston stitches)?


That's what I think


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Here is a Ravelry link for a shawl with that stitch. It's not free but you can see it on a bigger scale. I got the pattern years ago when Elann had it free on their page.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/voyager-lace-stole


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW- beautiful pattern.


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

Are there written instructions anywhere for this pattern? I usually don't bother to save any charts but this one is so pretty. Maybe it's about time for me to learn something new...


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

this is so lovely and ethereal -- thanks! I've been looking for something "spider-webby" to make a super-light throw to toss over an old fan back fireside chair and I think this'll be it.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. I too wish there was a written version.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

somebody may have already posted this/these; if so, apologies! but they're some of my favorites --
http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/read-a-lace-chart/
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Intwined_Pattern_Studio_Software__D81394.html
the above is software conversion
http://www.ehow.com/how_8620500_convert-knitting-chart-text.html
this last one I found really clear and helpful!


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> found this today. I love it


I hope this comes through satisfactorily:
CO 60 sts [start] > [end] sts	
R 1:	60 [13 + 8] > [12 + 7]
R 2:	55 [12 + 7] > [13 + 6]
R 3:	58 [13 + 6] > [12 + 5]
R 4:	53 [12 + 5] > [13 + 4]
R 5:	56 [13 + 4] > [13 + 5]
R 6:	57 [13 + 5] > [12 + 5]
R 7:	53 [12 + 5] > [13 + 7]
R 8:	57 [13 + 7] > [12 + 7]
R 9:	55 [12 + 7] > [13 + 9]
R10: 53 [13 + 9] > [13 + 8]

Took a while, but I think this works.
The first number is the # of sts on the needle before starting to work that row: R1: 60 sts
The first SET of #'s [ + ] is what is needed on the needle before starting to work that row.
The second SET of #'s [ + ] is what remains on the needle after knitting that row, AND what is needed to knit the next row.
Notice that the second set always matches the next row's starting number of sts.

I have not yet tried this pattern, so if anyone finds mistakes, please let me know.
Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> found this today. I love it





Clay Lady said:


> I hope this comes through satisfactorily:
> CO 60 sts [start] > [end] sts
> R 1:	60 [13 + 8] > [12 + 7]
> R 2:	55 [12 + 7] > [13 + 6]
> ...


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Can someone explain, please, how I can put this only My Pages?? I've done it before, but I can't remember how I did it!! Grrrr.......
> 
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


I just left clicked on the picture on page 1, copied it and pasted it on a word document. Worked perfectly.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

That is beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

that is so pretty. thank you. might try it. Lovely for a scarf.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Katherine C said:


> Are there written instructions anywhere for this pattern? I usually don't bother to save any charts but this one is so pretty. Maybe it's about time for me to learn something new...


This was it


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

dachsmom said:


> I thought on a chart you did what was outside the repeat, so slip one, do the repeat area -multiples of 13, then do the rest of the row outside of the repeat to finish which would be 7 more stitches. I had done that in the past and it worked on other charts. Not a big user of charts but that's what I had done on fair isle charts numerous times


Well, I am fairly new to charts but if you wanted that 8 sts as the final part of the pattern, then that would work.


----------



## TrailerNV (Feb 10, 2015)

It is still available for free on the Vogue knitting site!!!
https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-3346-voyager-lace-stole.aspx
Thanks to sanchezs for remembering the name so I could look it up. There are both written and charted instructions


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I like this!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah- another new learning from KP team "together we are stronger!" Thanks everyone for sharing so freely!

Funny, I just had a conversation, last evening, with a former student. She was sharing all sorts of valuable on tips for re-purposing/re-modelling/redecorating. Mentioned that she knew someone who'd found a cure for a problem she had- but wouldn't share her knowledge. How happy I am that knitters just don't seem to be like that at all!

I figure we are all in this world together. Why do some think we need to compete? Working together is more fun (and more productive.) Why let everyone waste time and money making the same mistakes? Thanks to you all!



jvallas said:


> It's a placeholder on the chart when decreasing has caused fewer stitches in the row. There literally is not a stitch there.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

TrailerNV said:


> It is still available for free on the Vogue knitting site!!!
> https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-3346-voyager-lace-stole.aspx
> Thanks to sanchezs for remembering the name so I could look it up. There are both written and charted instructions


Thanks for the link. They have lots of beautiful patterns for free. I just "bought" 5. You need to create an account, but no CC info since my cart was $0! Great!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you, thank you!!!



bethn said:


> somebody may have already posted this/these; if so, apologies! but they're some of my favorites --
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/read-a-lace-chart/
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Intwined_Pattern_Studio_Software__D81394.html
> the above is software conversion
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Just remove the "s" in http"s" and others will be able to use the link.
http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-3346-voyager-lace-stole.aspx



TrailerNV said:


> It is still available for free on the Vogue knitting site!!!
> https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-3346-voyager-lace-stole.aspx
> Thanks to sanchezs for remembering the name so I could look it up. There are both written and charted instructions


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I must have missed it on Pinterest..If you recreate this chart in a charting program (Chart Mastery, In twined Studio, for examples) it will automatically produce the written instructions, for those who don't like charts. If anyone wants it, I'll gladly do it and post the results. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Ah- another new learning from KP team "together we are stronger!" Thanks everyone for sharing so freely!
> 
> Funny, I just had a conversation, last evening, with a former student. She was sharing all sorts of valuable on tips for re-purposing/re-modelling/redecorating. Mentioned that she knew someone who'd found a cure for a problem she had- but wouldn't share her knowledge. How happy I am that knitters just don't seem to be like that at all!
> 
> I figure we are all in this world together. Why do some think we need to compete? Working together is more fun (and more productive.) Why let everyone waste time and money making the same mistakes? Thanks to you all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janette.r (Feb 20, 2012)

I would love a have a written copy please. Thanks


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it too. Ty


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

E P Guinn said:


> I would love to do this but can't do charts.
> Wish it was written.


Me too :-(


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Janette.r said:


> I would love a have a written copy please. Thanks


I'm working on it as we "speak". I have a question about one of the features of Chart Mastery and am waiting for the reply to my email to their support people. Will post the written instructions when I get the answer to my question. Aloha... Bev


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I can see a scarf in my future. Thanks for the stitch pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

this is so so weird.....and cool.
I pulled this same pattern off of Pinterest a few days ago---I had mailed it ("share")to myself (from my i-pad), so I could open it on my computer, copy and paste it into Word, and print it out...I've been looking at it for the last couple of days, and tonight I tried to guess out how many stitches to cast on,calculated for 3 repeats, and cast on 48. I started following the chart---very rusty and not too experienced to start with--- and I got as far as row 4.
Time for bed and I stopped by KP first, and here you all are on this thread, and this is so amazing and wonderful!
I am so pumped to jump back into this tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Written directions would be wonderful to check if I'm reading the chart right, so thank you in advance, blawler!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, it is beautiful

Di


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

blawler said:


> I'm working on it as we "speak". I have a question about one of the features of Chart Mastery and am waiting for the reply to my email to their support people. Will post the written instructions when I get the answer to my question. Aloha... Bev


I've completed recreating the chart for this stitch in Chart Mastery and have copied the information in a Microsoft Word file. Page one has a picture of the pattern, and the chart I created; page 2 has the chart key and the written instructions from Chart Mastery; page 3 has the original chart from Pinterest. I'll also include just the written instructions here for anyone who doesn't have Word. The Word file is here for downloading.

Row 1 (RS): Sl, k4, k2tog, p2, k3, p2, k4, k2tog, p. (19 sts)
Row 2 (WS): Sl wyif, p2tog, p3, k2, p2, yo, p, yo, k2, p2tog, p3, k. 
Row 3: Sl, k2, k2tog, p2, k5, p2, k2, k2tog, p. (17 sts)
Row 4: Sl wyif, p2tog, p, k2, p2, yo, p, yo, p2, k2, p2tog, p, k. 
Row 5: Sl, yo, k2tog, yo, p2, k5, k2tog, p2, yo, k2tog, yo, p. (18 sts)
Row 6: Sl wyif, p3, k2, p2tog, p4, k2, p6, k. (20 sts)
Row 7: Sl, (k, yo) x 2, k, p2, k3, k2tog, p2, (k, yo) x 2, k, p. 
Row 8: Sl wyif, p5, k2, p2tog, p2, k2, p5, k. (19 sts)
Row 9: Sl, k2, yo, k, yo, k2, p2, k, k2tog, p2, k2, yo, k, yo, k2, p. (22 sts)
Row 10: Sl wyif, p2tog, p5, k2, yo, p2tog, yo, k2, p2tog, p5, k. (21 sts)


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

thank you very much. This was very nice of you.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> thank you very much. This was very nice of you.


You're very welcome. This gave me a reason to play with Chart Mastery and learn more about it. Did you notice that CM gave you the stitch count for each RS row? Nice feature of the program. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you so much! Printed it right out!


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Bev, and thank you so much for a pattern. My question is: what's Sl wyif stand for?

Thank you in advance

Michaela


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you very much. I work with both charts & written, so again thank you for the written. Patti


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

MICHAELA said:


> Hi Bev, and thank you so much for a pattern. My question is: what's Sl wyif stand for?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Michaela


Slip 1 with yarn in front. Aloha... Bev


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> found this today. I love it


lovely pattern


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> It's pretty.
> 
> I'm not at all good at charts, but how do you do a "no stitch"? Do you slip the stitch? You have to do something with it.


 There's really no such thing as a "no stitch".
The graph has enough boxes to accommodate all the stitches; but in some instances, there are more boxes than stitches in the row. 
That means that all the boxes will not be representing a stitch., and can be safely ignored---like the blacked out boxes in a crossword puzzle. Only the actual stitches of the row are worked.
Don't feel bad. At first, the "no stitch" threw me, too... ;-)


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow...it's beautiful..&#128512;


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

blawler said:


> You're very welcome. This gave me a reason to play with Chart Mastery and learn more about it. Did you notice that CM gave you the stitch count for each RS row? Nice feature of the program. Aloha... Bev


I think I have figured out that the *repeat *sections of each row [in your written directions] were not marked, so on my copy that I had printed out, I went ahead and drew a rectangle around the * * in each row.
I was trying to do 3 repeats and it was driving me crazy, going back and forth between the written, the chart, and my markers.....
being a relatively inexperienced chart reader, I find your written directions INVALUABLE in keeping straight on the chart--thank you so much!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Donna said:


> I think I have figured out that the *repeat *sections of each row [in your written directions] were not marked, so on my copy that I had printed out, I went ahead and drew a rectangle around the * * in each row.
> I was trying to do 3 repeats and it was driving me crazy, going back and forth between the written, the chart, and my markers.....
> being a relatively inexperienced chart reader, I find your written directions INVALUABLE in keeping straight on the chart--thank you so much!


You're very welcome. Glad I could help. I love playing with Chart Mastery. I haven't knit a swatch of the pattern yet. What are are you making? A scarf, shawl? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

blawler said:


> You're very welcome. Glad I could help. I love playing with Chart Mastery. I haven't knit a swatch of the pattern yet. What are are you making? A scarf, shawl? Aloha... Bev


ha ha, I thought I was doing a scarf with a repeat of three, but now I'm just trying to do a set of one (as you have written out), and I keep getting hung up with which way to make my yarn-overs and what to do with them on the next row...argh.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Donna said:


> ha ha, I thought I was doing a scarf with a repeat of three, but now I'm just trying to do a set of one (as you have written out), and I keep getting hung up with which way to make my yarn-overs and what to do with them on the next row...argh.


I think it's important to be consistent with your YO's throughout a project. Unless otherwise indicated, purl them on the WS row. I always bring the yarn under the RH needle then over the top of it. If you go over the RH needle then under it the hole will be smaller and not really look like it's supposed to be there. Persevere and you'll get there. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, Bev. I'll try to pay attention to what I'm doing---and try it your way. Donna


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

blawler said:


> I've completed recreating the chart for this stitch in Chart Mastery and have copied the information in a Microsoft Word file. Page one has a picture of the pattern, and the chart I created; page 2 has the chart key and the written instructions from Chart Mastery; page 3 has the original chart from Pinterest. I'll also include just the written instructions here for anyone who doesn't have Word. The Word file is here for downloading.


Bev, my thanks as well for sharing this. I can translate charts, but I haven't mastered the vocabulary well enough yet to get up to working speed. I keep having to go back to the dictionary.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

CBB said:


> Bev, my thanks as well for sharing this. I can translate charts, but I haven't mastered the vocabulary well enough yet to get up to working speed. I keep having to go back to the dictionary.


I compare the photo of the pattern to the Russian chart to try to make sense of the Russian symbols. Not always, but sometimes you get lucky and it's fairly obvious what the stitches have to be to create the pattern. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------

